# Is Jay Cutler the best of all time?



## MuscleGauge1 (Apr 17, 2013)

What do you think? Do you think he deserves to be called the best of all time?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 17, 2013)

no


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 17, 2013)

wtf...absolutely not...not even top ten


----------



## andyebs (Apr 18, 2013)

being british theres only one number one for me 
the shaddow


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 18, 2013)

How could he be number one lol!! He's been beaten more times than any other mr Olympia and he only does one show a year. I think he one because he stuck around long enough to get thrown a bone. I've seen alot of pics lately of him and Phil together and cutler looks tiny.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Apr 18, 2013)

He is in great shape though.


----------



## PushAndPull (Apr 18, 2013)

Negged for even asking the question


----------



## The Prototype (Apr 18, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> How could he be number one lol!! He's been beaten more times than any other mr Olympia and he only does one show a year. I think he one because he stuck around long enough to get thrown a bone. I've seen alot of pics lately of him and Phil together and cutler looks tiny.



Phil is a beast. He's actually mentored by Jay. Kinda like passing the torch I suppose.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nope, not in my opinion.

@ D-lats, will you post the tiny pics you found of Cutler


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 18, 2013)

they were up on md...phil is bigger


----------



## kuankung (Apr 18, 2013)

HELL NO , Jay is still a beast though.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 18, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What do you think? Do you think he deserves to be called the best of all time?









Not even close.

Arnold = Best Ever!


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 18, 2013)

Good post 08

I will never like the "turtle gut" of today's bb'ers, it defeats the purpose, imo.


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 18, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Good post 08



I would give my left nut to see those three all competing on stage in their prime...

that would be some serious shit!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (May 14, 2013)

I think he is good but I was just asking if he deserves to be called the best. I think Jay has a lot of potential but like you said he only does one show per year and he does get beat a lot. I don't think he is the best I was just seeing your opinions about him and his progress with the sport of bodybuilding. I think he is a great athlete though.


----------



## SFW (May 14, 2013)

Im not sure if Ferrigno was using HGH back then. Maybe cadaver based gh. Which was very expensive at the time. So i doubt it. If sythentic Gh was available when he was in his prime, he would of been the biggest bodybuilder of all time, imo. 

Most aesthetic would have to be arnold, zane, levrone.


----------



## OTG85 (May 14, 2013)

Arnold still looks better then those midgets


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

Jay is no way the best of all time...thats hilarious!....If i had to pick the best ever id pick Coleman personally...I love the mass monsters....Arnold was best of his era but you cant compare him to coleman and guys later on...Arnold would look small next to some of them even in his prime,


----------



## Booby (May 14, 2013)

D-Lats said:


> I've seen alot of pics lately of him and Phil together and cutler looks tiny.


LMBAO at d-lats calling Cutler tiny...If Cutler stood in front of you his thighs would block your entire body out of the pic...lol


----------



## Arnold (May 14, 2013)

No he is not, top 5 tho, and that is impressive.


----------



## Booby (May 15, 2013)

March 2013 Jay Cutler and Phil Heath together...Ya Jay looks real "TINY" next to Phil...LMBAO!


----------



## bosshoss83 (May 31, 2013)

Lee Haney, Yates, Coleman are all better.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback I was just seeing who everyone's top guy was and it seems like we have a lot of Arnold and Coleman fans in here. I Think that there are some reasons for both of these guys to be called the best of all time. I think Jay is in great shape though and can hold his own in any comp that he enters.


----------



## Machmood (Jun 8, 2013)

In a word , "no"! Obviously everyone has their opinion but there's 3 or 4 guys on the convo and put them where ever you like. For me when looking at the greatest ever tney have to have EVERYTHING and have changed the sport for the better. For me that's either Arnold or Ronnie. ARNOLD was the first real professional BB'r. He put it on the map and made it what it is today. Fast forward to Ronnie and he pumped new fresh blood in. He reinvented the sport and made it main stream. Obviously Yates. Zane,Haney were all great but tney didn't so what Ronnie and Arnold did as far as furthering the sport. For me it's Arnold , not because he was the best body, but becaue HE IS BODYBUILDING!! I guess it also matters what you mean by best ever. Who would win a pose down or who is the overall best for the sport. Anyway you look at it jay isn't it (not a knock i love jay)


----------



## murf23 (Jun 8, 2013)

I wanna neg you even making this thread but I feel guilty ..I like you


----------



## Billy Blackwell (Jun 14, 2013)

Definitely a great bber and a great ambassador of the sport, but not the best of all time.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jun 15, 2013)

Jay cutler is a bag of synthol and insulin. You don't even have to start the above vid to see how hideous his arms are, upper arm is straight up grandma and forearm is so tiny in comparison. He has maybe 3 veins on his entire body, face is constantly full of fat and water. Great legs and the vacuum is impressive but that's it. I wouldn't put him in the top 30 pros of all time.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 15, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> Not even close.
> 
> Arnold = Best Ever!


Agreed.....GOOD=BETTER=BEST..Hands down....


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 18, 2013)

Jay is definately in the top 5-7 of all time.  At the lower end of that number.  I still believe today that he is still in today's top 3-5 easily.  But, there are two right now that stand out the best.  Phil Heath & Kai Greene.  Right now in the sport it is them, and then everyone else.
As for the best of all time, it is hard to determine that.  I think your top five are Arnold, Ronnie, Dorian, Lee Haney, & Jay Cutler.
If Lou Ferrigno would have continued on in the 70's with body building instead of moving onto TV/Movies, it really would have interesting.  Even Arnold himself said that many times.


----------



## foe516 (Jun 18, 2013)

nope


----------



## Shivalismith (Jun 25, 2013)

you are right Mr. Arnold is looking at par and above all ... just look at the physique of the three posted here and at the very first glimpse you may easily predict which one is more impressive of them all ..


----------



## djh0905 (Jun 27, 2013)

no way hips too wide/10


----------



## Bigbadd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

Cutler is the best left guard of all time..!! Left side of the bench Guarding the water because that is about all he is good for! Did Chicago even resign him?


----------



## futureMrO (Jun 27, 2013)

^^^^^ fail


----------



## jshel12 (Jun 30, 2013)

No Cutler is not best of all time.  I would rank him anywhere from 5-7.  I personally like levrone and flex wheeler better, but they never won an olympia so I wont count them in my rankings. Coleman and Arnold are clearly top 2.


----------



## kboy (Jul 10, 2013)

All time best= Titles
he got ways to go


----------



## Lackofsleep (Jul 24, 2013)

I dont know what exactly it is but he always looks out of perportion to me . Probably because of his legs being so massive .
Id say 1.Arnold 2. ron , 3. olivia , then the 4th spot is up for grabs between a few .


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 24, 2013)

JFC this thread never dies...

15 top ever... yes. no one will say much more then that. cause if they do they will sound crazy. he is an elite of the elite.  but still not in the top 10 category.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 24, 2013)

How the hell was this question asked to begin with? and how was it responded to so much? This is like asking if the greatest receiver of all time in the NFL was Terrell Owens


----------



## poppa_cracker (Jul 24, 2013)

last dominating BB is Coleman! He turn around and it was lights out. Not sure if we will ever see that again.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 24, 2013)

I feel there are to many factors and lack of information to make much of an accurate judgement. The future of bodybuilding is exciting in my opinion!!


----------



## rutman (Oct 6, 2013)

No Flex Wheeler votes....??? I know he was overshadowed by Coleman during his reign, but he's right up there amongst the best of all time, imo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## exerciseordie (Oct 6, 2013)

He is probably one of my favorites, and IMO easy top 5. Just not the best. He def opened doors though. He is the greatest self-marketing BB of all time.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2013)

bosshoss83 said:


> Lee Haney, Yates, Coleman are all better.



I'd add in Arnold, too.

But, yes, Cutler is definitely_ one of_ the greatest.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2013)

exerciseordie said:


> He is probably one of my favorites, and IMO easy top 5. Just not the best. He def opened doors though. *He is the greatest self-marketing BB of all time.*



He's sponsored by everyone and their mother. Kudos to Jay on that. And of course on being top 2 at the O for, what, 10 years?

*2001
*Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
*
2003
*Olympia - IFBB, 2nd
*
2004*
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

*2005*
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

*2006*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*2007*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*2008*
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

*2009*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*2010*
Olympia - IFBB, *Winner* 

*2011*
Olympia - IFBB, 2nd

*2013*
Olympia - IFBB, Open, 6th


----------



## Curt James (Oct 6, 2013)

rutman said:


> No Flex Wheeler votes....??? I know he was overshadowed by Coleman during his reign, *but he's right up there amongst the best of all time, imo.*
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Agreed.


----------



## Iz_vivit (Oct 7, 2013)

Jay was def one of the greats just not the greatest. He was a great champion and brought a lot to the game. One of my faves easy.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2013)

pwloiacano said:


> Jay is definately in the top 5-7 of all time.  At the lower end of that number.  I still believe today that he is still in today's top 3-5 easily.  But, there are two right now that stand out the best.  Phil Heath & Kai Greene.  Right now in the sport it is them, and then everyone else.
> As for the best of all time, it is hard to determine that.  I think your top five are Arnold, Ronnie, Dorian, Lee Haney, & Jay Cutler.
> If Lou Ferrigno would have continued on in the 70's with body building instead of moving onto TV/Movies, it really would have interesting.  Even Arnold himself said that many times.



I agree with that list.

As far as Lou he was too stupid!

Arnold, Lee, Ronnie, Dorian and Jay are smart business men, Lou is a fool, and a joke! Lol


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## malk (Oct 9, 2013)

I think Jay would have done more in comp bb if he wasn't so obsessed with his
Cutler business brand,you can't do both and it showed in the end,he actually looked
Shit by his own standards  in this Olympia and was lucky to be given 6


----------



## oufinny (Oct 9, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wtf...absolutely not...not even top ten



Coming from someone that hasn't ever shown a picture less than 20% BF is pretty freaking rich... he isn't the best but you're credibility on the subject matter really doesn't give you much ground to stand on.  I've never stepped on stage which is why you don't hear me talking like I am some expert.  

To the original question after another KOS pointless comment, Jay surely has a place for DE-throwning Ronnie Coleman after so many years in second place.  Granted, when he won Ronnie was not at his best but that is to be expected as it was time for the torch to be passed on.  It's no different than when Phil won against Jay.  What Jay has done is bring a genuine, non-controversial face as a very positive ambassador to the sport.  He really has brought a diverse fan base with him and its clear people notice from his endorsement contracts he has amassed over the years.  For me Arnie will always be my number one right up there with Ronnie and Dorian Yates.  Cutler most definitely has a place amongst the elite in this sport for all he has achieved on and off the stage.


----------



## Powerlifter94 (Nov 13, 2013)

Coleman, hands down!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2013)

Jay was great, but I put Ronnie above all, except Arnold.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 13, 2013)

Jay's 09 shape will go unmatched as Ronnie in 03. hard to say who's the best of all time.?. Different generations and physiques.


----------



## futureMrO (Nov 14, 2013)

^^^^^ agreed, i think its hard to compare bodybuilders of different generations that same way that it is difficult to compare athletes of other generations.


----------



## Jamzy (Nov 14, 2013)

*Turtle Armor*



HFO3 said:


> Good post 08
> 
> I will never like the "turtle gut" of today's bb'ers, it defeats the purpose, imo.



I use to have the abs you speak of.  But due to the extreme size we are getting into, I am at 325 lbs, its just a logical progression.  Ride on Super Mutant Ninja Turtles. It is our time!!!!


----------



## murf23 (Nov 14, 2013)

rutman said:


> No Flex Wheeler votes....??? I know he was overshadowed by Coleman during his reign, but he's right up there amongst the best of all time, imo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free



Flex at his very best was 1 of the elites . But at his best he was overshadowed by Yates . If if was not for Dorian Wheeler would have at least 1 O title


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 14, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Flex at his very best was 1 of the elites . But at his best he was overshadowed by Yates . If if was not for Dorian Wheeler would have at least 1 O title



^ big true


----------



## blergs. (Nov 14, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> What do you think? Do you think he deserves to be called the best of all time?



no, not even close IMO


----------



## Powerlifter94 (Nov 14, 2013)

Prince said:


> Jay was great, but I put Ronnie above all, except Arnold.
> Totaly agree. you can add dorian in there some where too.


----------



## Curt James (Nov 16, 2013)

Prince said:


> Jay was great, but I put Ronnie above all, *except Arnold.*
> 
> 
> www.IronMagLabs.com



This.

_Arnold uber alles!_


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2013)

Why leave Dorian Yates and Lee Haney out of this?


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------



## Jamzy (Nov 16, 2013)

Jay is awesome as a BB and he has done a lot of good for our sport. I do hope he has some wins left in him.  He is not top ten though.  For his work and accomplishments, I would place him at 12th. Rock on Jay!


----------



## Sebaco2011 (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't really say there is a GOAT ( greatest of all time ) , at first I was thinking it would have to be Ronnie, Haney, and Arnold, but man even Phil is gifted and you can't forget Dorian, it's really hard to justify what counts as the best bodybuilder.


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 26, 2013)

He may have the best hair though..


----------

